# Посоветуйте клинику в Питере



## Светик_2 (22 Авг 2007)

Здравствуйте, попробую обрисовать нашу проблему.

Моему мужу 35 лет, месяцев 8 назад у него появились боли слева в области сердца и справа в области печени. Патологий внутренних органов обнаружено не было. В мае он сделал МРТ, вот заключение:
На серии мр томограмм, взвешенных по Т1 и Т2 в 2 проекциях кифоз усилен. 
Высота межпозвонковых дисков на высоте кифоза снижена, остальных дисков исследуемой зоны сохранена, сигналы от дисков исследуемой зоны по Т2 снижены. 
Определяется правосторонняя дорзолатеральная грыжа диска Th9\Th10, распространяющаяся кзади и краниально до 4 мм, компремирующая передние отделы дурального мешка и незначительно правый корешок. Дорзальные диффузные протрузии дисков Th3-Th4, Th5-Th6, Th6-Th7, незначительно деформирующие дуральный мешок. 
Просвет позвоночного канала обычный, сигнал от структур спинного мозга (по Т1 и Т 2) не изменен. 
Множественные мелкие грыжи Шморля в телах Th5-Th9 позвонков. Форма и размеры остальных тел позвонков обычные, дистрофические изменения в телах позвонков. 

Нужно срочно начинать лечение, но хотелось бы проконсультироваться с людьми, имеющими какой-то опыт в этих делах, как специалистов, так и пациентов - пожалуйста, посоветуйте ДЕЙСТВИТЕЛЬНО хорошую клинику в Санкт-Петербурге, а еще лучше конкретного доктора,  который в похожей ситуации реально помог вам (вашим знакомым или родным) вылечиться от такой пакости (лучше без операции). 

Буду благодарна как за положительные, так и за отрицательные отклики.


----------



## Ell (22 Авг 2007)

*Посоветуйте клинику в Питере, плиз*

Об операции вообще пока не стоит и думать.
А советовать что-либо...Знаете, одни по ДМС лечатся и недовольны результатам, другие по ОМС выходят радостные и счастливые.
Вы с результатами МРТ обращались к врачу? И каков результат?


----------



## Светик_2 (22 Авг 2007)

*Посоветуйте клинику в Питере, плиз*

Да, мы консультировались у нейрохирурга в городской больнице (он и направил на МРТ). Производит впечатление очень знающего, добросовестного врача и честного человека. С удовольствием лечились бы у него, вот только к сожалению, больница на другом конце города и ездить каждый день на лечение ужасно неудобно. В городе пробки, у мужа самочувствие не очень хорошее, а у меня прав нет, так что он за рулем. И работать надо все-же. 

Поэтому попробовали лечиться в своем районе. Ходили к остеопату. После первого сеанса было временное улучшение, потом все вернулось на круги своя. В смысле боли. Однако было еще 4  сеанса, после чего господин доктор развел руками и сказал, что ничем больше помочь не может. 

Теперь отправились в клинику доктора Войта, принял специалист по позвоночнику, ДМН из военно-медицинской академии. Посмотрел он моего страдальца и сразу точно поставил диагноз. Но результаты МРТ потом все-таки тоже посмотрел. Сказал, что лечение займет около месяца и будет стоить тысяч 30 рублей. В данной ситуации не жалко ни денег, ни усилий, единственно - хотелось бы хотя бы призрачную надежду, что это будет не напрасно. 

А потому, граждане, что слышно про клинику доктора Войта? Кто вылечился? Кто даром потратил время и деньги? Как найти ХОРОШЕГО доктора в серерных районах Питера? Помогите, пожалуйста. 
P.S.  Простите за серость, а что такое ДМС и ОМС?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Авг 2007)

*Посоветуйте клинику в Питере, плиз*

*Что такое обязательное медицинское страхование (ОМС)?*
Как известно, Россия в последнее десятилетие переживает настоящий реформаторский бум: в той или иной степени успешно реформируются многие сферы деятельности - судебная реформа, военная реформа, реформа системы пенсионного обеспечения… 
Здравоохранение не стало исключением. Самым масштабным изменением системы здравоохранения новейшего периода стало изменение принципов и структуры финансирования оказания медицинской помощи и перераспределение финансовых потоков. С правовой точки зрения произошёл переход от административного регулирования финансирования здравоохранения к регулированию нормами гражданского права. 
С точки зрения экономики и социального обеспечения российская система здравоохранения перестала быть полностью государственной и приобрела черты страховой медицины. 
Принципиальное различие между государственной и страховой медициной заключается в том, что при государственной системе организации медицинской помощи здравоохранение полностью финансируется из государственного бюджета. При страховом принципе финансирования средства на здравоохранение формируются за счёт обязательных отчислений предприятий, учреждений, организаций всех форм собственности и организационно-правовых форм, а также взносов предпринимателей без образования юридического лица (индивидуальных предпринимателей). Существует и третья система организации медицинской помощи - это частная медицина, в которой весь объём медицинской помощи оплачивается самим пациентом. 
Государственная медицина зачастую не обеспечивает необходимого качества медицинской помощи вследствие недостаточного бюджетного финансирования и неэффективного распределения имеющихся средств. Частная медицина доступна не всем. Поэтому в мире система медицинского страхования признана наиболее оптимальной формой организации оказания медицинской помощи. 
В идеале страховая медицина призвана обеспечивать за счёт своих источников финансирования качественную медицинскую помощь любому застрахованному лицу. В этом заключается социальная функция страховой медицины - так как периодичность платежей не соответствует периодичности обращения за медицинской помощью, реализуется так называемый накопительный принцип страхования; кроме того, установленная законодательством одинаковая для всех ставка отчислений на нужды страховой медицины формирует денежные средства, затрачиваемые на лечение в том числе социально незащищённых граждан, обеспечивая равные объём и качество медицинской и лекарственной помощи любому застрахованному. 
В настоящем обзоре авторы не ставят целью критику уже сложившейся в России системы обязательного медицинского страхования; такая критика и предложения по рационализации будут предметом иного исследования. Здесь же мы познакомим читателей с правовым регулированием медицинского страхования, порядком финансирования медицинской помощи, участниками рынка медицинского страхования. 
В России основным нормативным актом, регулирующим медицинское страхование, является Закон РФ "О медицинском страховании граждан в Российской Федерации", принятый 28 июня 1991 г. (с последующими изменениями и дополнениями), который провозглашает, что медицинское страхование - это форма социальной защиты интересов населения в охране здоровья, целями которой являются гарантия гражданам при возникновении страхового случая получения медицинской помощи за счёт накопленных средств и финансирование профилактических мероприятий. 
Медицинское страхование осуществляется в двух видах - обязательном и добровольном. 
Обязательное медицинское страхование (ОМС) является частью государственного социального страхования (в которое включено также пенсионное обеспечение (за счёт средств, аккумулируемых Пенсионным Фондом РФ), социальное страхование (из средств, поступающих в Фонд социального страхования РФ), социальное обеспечение из средств Государственного фонда занятости населения РФ. 
Согласно Закону "О медицинском страховании граждан в РФ", ОМС "обеспечивает всем гражданам Российской Федерации равные возможности в получении медицинской и лекарственной помощи, предоставляемой за счёт средств ОМС в объёме и на условиях, соответствующих программам обязательного медицинского страхования". 
В России действуют Базовая и Территориальные программы ОМС, в рамках которых определяется, какая именно амбулаторно-поликлиническая и стационарная помощь, в каких именно учреждениях здравоохранения и при каких заболеваниях оказывается гражданам, проживающим постоянно или преимущественно на данной территории, за счёт средств ОМС, а также проведение каких именно мероприятий по профилактике заболеваний, включая диспансерное наблюдение, осуществляется за счёт указанных средств. 
Базовая программа ОМС разрабатывается Министерством здравоохранения РФ и утверждается Правительством РФ. Территориальные программы ОМС утверждаются органами государственного управления субъектов РФ на основе базовой программы. 
Законом "О медицинском страховании граждан в РФ" определён круг лиц, участвующих в системе ОМС и обеспечивающих её работоспособность. 
В первую очередь это страхователи - любые предприятия, учреждения, организации, а также государство в лице местных органов государственной власти, уплачивающие взносы на ОМС. С 1 января 2001 года взносы в фонды ОМС уплачиваются в составе единого социального налога (взноса), порядок исчисления и уплаты которого установлен главой 24 Налогового Кодекса РФ. 
На сегодняшний момент обязательные взносы в фонды ОМС составляют 3,6 процента от фонда оплаты труда, из которых 3,4 процента уплачиваются в Территориальный Фонд ОМС, а 0,2 процента - в Федеральный Фонд ОМС. За неработающих граждан взносы в фонды ОМС осуществляет государство. 
Взносы поступают следующему участнику системы ОМС - в Федеральный или Территориальный Фонд ОМС. Это самостоятельные некоммерческие финансово-кредитные учреждения, предназначенные для аккумулирования финансовых средств на ОМС, обеспечения финансовой стабильности государственной системы ОМС и выравнивания целевых финансовых ресурсов. Аккумулированные взносы идут на оплату установленного страховой программой объёма медицинской помощи. 
Следующий участник системы ОМС - страховые медицинские организации. Это юридические лица, имеющие лицензию на право деятельности по обязательному медицинскому страхованию. Страховая медицинская организация (страховая компания) заключает договоры с медицинскими учреждениями на оказание медицинской помощи застрахованным по ОМС, осуществляет деятельность по ОМС на некоммерческой основе, выдаёт страховые полисы, а также контролирует объём, сроки и качество медицинской помощи и защищает интересы застрахованных. 
Медицинские учреждения - ещё один участник системы ОМС - учреждение независимо от форм собственности, лицензированное на осуществление определённой деятельности и услуг по программам ОМС, а также имеющее аккредитацию, то есть соответствующее установленным профессиональным стандартам. 
И наконец, самые многочисленные участники системы ОМС - застрахованные лица - граждане России, независимо от пола, возраста, состояния здоровья, места жительства, уровня дохода, а также иностранные граждане, постоянно проживающие на территории Российской Федерации, которые имеют право на бесплатное (для них) получение медицинских услуг, включённых в государственную программу обязательного медицинского страхования. 
Альтернативой системы обязательного медицинского страхования в России является добровольное медицинское страхование. 
Зиновьева О.В.

Добавлено через 9 минут 
Про ДМС

http://www.pozwonocnik.ru/articles/...-11/dobrovolnoe-medicinskoe-strahovanie-dms-v


----------



## Светик_2 (23 Авг 2007)

Спасибо, доктор Ступин, за развернутый и доходчивый ответ. В следующий раз сначала подумаю, а уже потом, если так и не дойдет, буду спрашивать. Вообще, я предположила, что это аббревиатуры каких-то методов лечения...Извините.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Авг 2007)

*Посоветуйте клинику в Питере, плиз*

Простите за большой ответ.
Думаю многие хотели бы задать этот вопрос.


----------

